# Joel Przybilla signs one year deal



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/pryzbilla-returns-to-bucks-bh6d7pp-165225126.html

He still lives in Milwaukee, doesn't he?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, he met his wife here


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Another big man for the bucks, got plenty of those now


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> Another big man for the bucks, got plenty of those now


Too many, maybe.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> Too many, maybe.


its been too many already, somebody(s) needs to go to clear the rotation up.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> its been too many already, somebody(s) needs to go to clear the rotation up.


At least someone things having a lot of bigs is a good thing.



> "You can never have enough bigs," Przybilla said, "especially with injuries. There may be games at the end of the year where you're fighting for a playoff spot and you're one rebound away."
> 
> The Bucks struggled in the rebounding game last season after Bogut was gone, particularly against teams with true centers (Indiana's Roy Hibbert and New York's Tyson Chandler, for example).
> 
> Przybilla, 32, said he welcomes the opportunity to help the Bucks' younger big men, including Larry Sanders, Ekpe Udoh and rookie power forward John Henson.


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/knowing-he-has-big-role-to-play-dc6efvt-165672476.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I get that bigs are important but do we really need 8 power forward/ centers on out roster?


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> I get that bigs are important but do we really need 8 power forward/ centers on out roster?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


Well, at least Skiles won't be able to play much small ball.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

We still have the smallest backcourt in the league, we may be small regardless


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------

